# Is it worth staying at work?



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

Basically my OH has taken a fairly hefy pay cut recently coupled with the levies etc....I was working out her wages today and basically she only gets around €366 a week Net for 40hours work...

IF she left work she would get around 200Eur or so social welfare I believe,so basically would only be losing around €30 eur per day of work..

Taking into account the other costs associated with being at work -  travel costs etc and not to mention the fairly hefy amount of stress she has to deal with(she is a manager in retail),my advice to her was to leave her job and take some time off and relax.

We are getting married this year so she will have plenty to keep her busy and is looking at doing a course part-time to branch into a different career..Also a few of her friends are home from Aus and others dont have work at the moment  so for 30eur less per day she can do as they have being doing for last couple weeks and take advantage of the nice weather


I know from a strict enconomic view point that she will be 30 Eur a day worse off but taking the other life factors into account,I genuinely belive she should take some time off!I also relaise the jobs market is tough and may not get back to work as easily in a year or so.

Any opinions?


----------



## pinkyBear (26 Jun 2009)

> IF she left work she would get around 200Eur or so social welfare


 - but the principal of her on Job Seekers should be that she is available for work. Yes I do see your issue in that with everything she may as well be on the dole.. but what happens if the dole is cut in the budget! And it may well be.. As it makes no sence to have a social welfare system that practically makes it more worth your wile not working...
There is another side to this as well, over time your salary will increase and the reality is while you are working you do get gainful experience. I have a friend and while financially it makes no sence (the costs of child care for three young children!) she has just taken a job with a company and really at the moment she is just paying for childcare.. However she is looking (rightfully) at the long term perspective of her career and knows that in a couple of years there will be no child care costs and her salary will have increased...


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> Basically my OH has taken a fairly hefy pay cut recently coupled with the levies etc....I was working out her wages today and basically she only gets around €366 a week Net for 40hours work...
> 
> IF she left work she would get around 200Eur or so social welfare I believe,so basically would only be losing around €30 eur per day of work..
> 
> ...


 
Only that it is easier to get a job while in a job.  So why does she not look to get another job now!

I have never claimed social welfare so I dont know the rules but I thought that you had to be seeking employment rather than relaxing planning a wedding!


----------



## Pique318 (26 Jun 2009)

Do you get SW when you voluntarily leave a job ? Is there not a 6wk delay or something ?


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> I have never claimed social welfare so I dont know the rules but I thought that you had to be seeking employment rather than relaxing planning a wedding!




I have never claimed it either nor has she but I know her friends arent looking particullary hard and there dosent seem to be a problem there,so why should she be stressed out from work and planning a wedding at the same time for 30Eur extra a day?


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Do you get SW when you voluntarily leave a job ? Is there not a 6wk delay or something ?



To be honest we havent looked into it,but even if there was a 6week wait it  wouldnt be a major issue..I am also sure her employer could furnish her with a letter that due to tough trading conditions they had to leave some staff go(Obvioulsly not legally or morally correct)


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

pinkyBear said:


> - but the principal of her on Job Seekers should be that she is available for work. Yes I do see your issue in that with everything she may as well be on the dole.. but what happens if the dole is cut in the budget! And it may well be.. As it makes no sence to have a social welfare system that practically makes it more worth your wile not working...
> There is another side to this as well, over time your salary will increase and the reality is while you are working you do get gainful experience. I have a friend and while financially it makes no sence (the costs of child care for three young children!) she has just taken a job with a company and really at the moment she is just paying for childcare.. However she is looking (rightfully) at the long term perspective of her career and knows that in a couple of years there will be no child care costs and her salary will have increased...




To be honest I dont think the dole will be cut it would be complete political sucide..I think they will go after something like taxing childrends allowance etc, they will also go after public sector pay rates id imagine

I do take your point about gainful experience and it is a valid point to think about


----------



## pinkyBear (26 Jun 2009)

> I have never claimed it either nor has she but I know her friends arent looking particullary hard and there dosent seem to be a problem there,so why should she be stressed out from work and planning a wedding at the same time for 30Eur extra a day?


And thats why we have a social welfare system - so time can be taken to plan a wedding! Look it is a personal question that only both of you can answer - however I wouldn't advise it - because then you are at the mercy of the state - what would happen if the dole was cut to €125 pw - would/could you manage.. As this is what could very well happen. It is a well known fact that our welfare system is too generous. And the reality is tax payers cannot afford  it.

While quitting work may sould like a good short-term solution, if things do change and SW is cut and your partner needs to return to work - she could find that she is de skilled. Despite the fact that she has done courses (the reality is experience is everything in the work force)...And a couple of years you could find that you are in a poverty trap...As has been posted before... it is easier to get a job while working...


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> To be honest we havent looked into it,but even if there was a 6week wait it wouldnt be a major issue..I am also sure her employer could furnish her with a letter that due to tough trading conditions they had to leave some staff go(Obvioulsly not legally or morally correct)


 
I appreciate the maths side of your post but I think you really need to look at it from the other side of life.  If we all decided that we would be better off on social welfare nobody would be working to pay the social welfare.  I know you are not suggesting that you are going to this extreme but you are openly willing to do something that you have admitted is not legally or morally correct!!!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

Look to be honest i do appreciate all the social and ecomoic conseques of this decision...Basically I am the main earner and we are lucky enough to be in a fairly priviledged financial situation,we have zero outgoiing really,own our own home outright already and have some decent assets(mainly inherited to be fair but we cant change our parents!!)..

It just annoys me when I see my OH coming home stressed from work and she works very hard - to end up with a tiny amount of money more than her mates but arent lifting a finger and heading to the beach every other day? 

For me personlly I have to work the boredon and lack of purpose would kill me,id work for less than 200 Eur a week..But this wouldnt be a problem for my OH so thats why I gave her my opinion on wht she should do!!!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

jaybird said:


> If you are willing to commit benefit fraud your plan is a good one. Otherwise, not so much.




Ok forget that post, we will just wait the 6 weeks or so you cant claim due to voluntarily leaving a job then claim


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

Well if your OH wanted to take a break after you get married she would have to live off your so why dont you make her a lady of leisure now rather than commit fraud!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> Well if your OH wanted to take a break after you get married she would have to live off your so why dont you make her a lady of leisure now rather than commit fraud!




I though if you have enough prsi contributions you can claim for a year? then after that you are means tested?


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> I though if you have enough prsi contributions you can claim for a year? then after that you are means tested?


 
claim if you are unable to find work, not if you want a break!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> claim if you are unable to find work, not if you want a break!




I have the say the way the system is setup , I cant agree with that


----------



## pinkyBear (26 Jun 2009)

> I have the say the way the system is setup , I cant agree with that


 Which is why it is likely that SW will be cut in future budgets..


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

pinkyBear said:


> Which is why it is likely that SW will be cut in future budgets..


 
At the expense of people who really need it!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

jack2009 said:


> At the expense of people who really need it!




Fair point and I agree completely,we could survive if she wasnt bringing any money in..
But my question is why shouldnt she claim what she is entitled to,if she feels the stress of work etc isnt worth the extra few bob a day she is getting?
And lets be honest she wouldnt be the only one doing it!!


----------



## mro (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> I have the say the way the system is setup , I cant agree with that



Just because her friends are doing it dosen't make it right. 
The right thing for her to do if she wants to give up work is to give it up and not claim anything untill she is genuinly looking for work. 
She isnt entitled to it if she isnt looking for work.
There is a lot of people out there who would be delighted to be in her position and while i can see what you are saying it is more of an indication of the generous social welfare system. 
If she can afford not to work and isnt looking for work she shouldnt be claiming Job Seekers.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> Fair point and I agree completely,we could survive if she wasnt bringing any money in..
> But my question is why shouldnt she claim what she is entitled to,if she feels the stress of work etc isnt worth the extra few bob a day she is getting?
> And lets be honest she wouldnt be the only one doing it!!


 
She is not entitled to it because she is in employment!  If she is not happy in her job now she wont be happy in 12 months time so she should consider a change of career.

What sort of society would we have if we all looked at people who broke the law and thought "well everyone is doing it"!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

Ok maybe I am lookign at this the wroing way,maybe im just annoyed that her friends are nearly 'earning' as much as her,and ringing her at night telling her how great the beach was today!!while she comes home to me tellign me how stressed she is from work!!

To be honest I dont think its goiing to be an issue anyway as it looks like her employer will actually be closing down and yes she will be looking for other work - but morally right or wrong,if its not better paid than her current job my advice will be not to take it


----------



## olddoll (26 Jun 2009)

Maybe I am stating the obvious, but if her employment does close and she decides not to look for other work for a while, she should 'sign on' for credits to keep her contributions up to date.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

olddoll said:


> Maybe I am stating the obvious, but if her employment does close and she decides not to look for other work for a while, she should 'sign on' for credits to keep her contributions up to date.


 
But there is no reference to her employer closing!!!


----------



## olddoll (26 Jun 2009)

To be honest I dont think its goiing to be an issue anyway as it looks like her employer will actually be closing down and yes she will be looking for other work - but morally right or wrong,if its not better paid than her current job my advice will be not to take it[/quote]

I know its Friday but .......... !!


----------



## Guest116 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> Ok maybe I am lookign at this the wroing way,maybe im just annoyed that her friends are nearly 'earning' as much as her,and ringing her at night telling her how great the beach was today!!while she comes home to me tellign me how stressed she is from work!!
> 
> To be honest I dont think its goiing to be an issue anyway as it looks like her employer will actually be closing down and yes she will be looking for other work - but morally right or wrong,if its not better paid than her current job my advice will be not to take it


 
This isn't just about "now". Think forward 2,3 or 5 years. The general idea is that people learn new skills, get promoted, move jobs, and start earning more.

No matter how much sitting on the beach you do you will only ever get what is handed to you by the government.

Even leaving the above aside I would rather be working in a job than being a lazy sponger living off the state and taxes of other people with no intention of ever working.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

olddoll said:


> To be honest I dont think its goiing to be an issue anyway as it looks like her employer will actually be closing down and yes she will be looking for other work - but morally right or wrong,if its not better paid than her current job my advice will be not to take it


 
I know its Friday but .......... !![/quote]

apologies, I did not see this post!

The title of his post is it worth staying at work!!! obviously if the company closes it is a completely different situation to deciding not to work as outlined in the original post!


----------



## amtc (26 Jun 2009)

Oh God and this is what I am paying my taxes for!

There is more to work than money - what about being out there, self-esteem etc.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

amtc said:


> Oh God and this is what I am paying my taxes for!
> 
> There is more to work than money - what about being out there, self-esteem etc.


 
And if your not in you cant win!


----------



## Firehead (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon, I know where you're coming from, it's something we're also considering, my husband works in a particularly demanding physical job that he is getting pevied off with, we are currently availing of the 'rent a room' scheme which more than covers our mortgage repayments, as we live in a large house with a relatively small mortgage we would have no problem renting out an additional room (yes I'm aware of the €10,000 tax free limit before someone mentions it), so this along with the €200 social welfare per week would bring us to rougly the same as what he's earning now but without the hardship of work.


----------



## Yaffle (26 Jun 2009)

It's long clip but a very interesting talk by Elizabeth Warren who researched and wrote the Two Income Trap - why the middle classes are going broke.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akVL7QY0S8A

Once you are married your wife can transfer some of her tax credits and allowances to you. 

I'm not in favour of my taxes paying welfare benefits for people to take time off work and have a holiday but there's not enough work out there at the moment and employers are far too inflexible when it comes to cutting hours or allowing people to work part time. 

If she's happy not to work, have a gap in her CV, possibly rely on your wage in the future etc, I'm sure there's someone who would like the job instead who would then no longer require job seekers benefit so the net cost to society should be nil.


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

amtc said:


> Oh God and this is what I am paying my taxes for!
> 
> There is more to work than money - what about being out there, self-esteem etc.




I apologize,we of course have never paid taxes..


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> I apologize,we of course have never paid taxes..


 
And you would have paid less in tax over the years if people did not abuse the system.


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

so everybody seems to think she should stick with her job or look for a better paying one?
even if that mean giving up 40hours of your life a week to get 150 eur extra!!!


----------



## DavyJones (26 Jun 2009)

I would not be so quick to judge people, people.

Once ye are married your wife probably won't get a whole lot. What will ye do once her stamps are up?

I think it's a bad idea and would encourage her to get another job, take a short break anything besides what she is thinking of. What her friends aren't telling her is how they deal with the boredom of doing nothing.


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> so everybody seems to think she should stick with her job or look for a better paying one?


 
well seeing as you seem so worried about her being so stressed perhaps you should focus on this rather than the money of what a job has to offer!


----------



## thespecialon (26 Jun 2009)

ok thanks for all the feedback everyone,some valid points are raised and we  will have a think about it and make a decision sooner rather than later.

T


----------



## gillarosa (26 Jun 2009)

I think if she were happy with what she is doing it wouldn't be a question for you both, so maybe that's the angle you both should view the situation from. If she were to either go back to College or find a job/hours that fit her lifestyle and were less stressful it may help. In a few months the sun will be gone and her Mates may have found work and the lure of the beach won't be so pressing but I think we all need to do something with our days which we either find fulfilling or so busy we don't have time to realise we're not!


----------



## jack2009 (26 Jun 2009)

Best of luck


----------



## Swallows (26 Jun 2009)

Hi, and it's also a lot easier to find employment when you are already in a job. Once unemployed it's not so easy. Far better she change her job now.


----------



## Firehead (26 Jun 2009)

At the end of the day it's ultimately a decision she will have to make for herself, I know people who are quite happy not to work and then again I know even more people who could not cope without a job so really it's an individual choice and people should not be so judgemental about it, as you state you've been paying your taxes too.


----------



## huskerdu (26 Jun 2009)

The OP is basing his calculations on the fact that his partner will get JB. This currently lasts a year. Then, she will have to apply from JA and you will both be means tested, assuming you live together ( which you either do, or will do when you get married), and then she is likely to get nothing, if you are earning, 

I have no idea what she does, but will she be able to find other work at that stage ?but will she be happy with no job and no social welfare payment ?


----------



## baldyman27 (26 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> how great the beach was today!!


 
What will they be ringing her about in the middle of January? How mind-numbingly boring and depressing it was to sit inside looking out at the rain?

As previously pointed out, a job is worth a lot more than the remuneration. IMHO its criminal, morally wrong and, to be bluntly honest, disgusting that she should be considering what she is. E30 a day is a significant sum of money to a lot of people. Over a working year, its a hell of a lot of money. Ye seem to be lucky enough to have a comfortable existence, how long would it take for this to erode if your partner were to use it to fund her lifestyle?

Maybe have a look into the future, the position ye are in today might not always be the case. Perhaps ye will have (maybe already do) have a family. Why not put the 'paltry' E30 a day into a fund for them to help give them the priveleged start in life that ye have enjoyed? And then consider how you would feel if they just got their hands on that money and decided 'To hell with work, I'll live off my parents' good intentions and hard work instead'.

FWIW


----------



## annR (26 Jun 2009)

I don't know if the OP is even reading this post anymore but I don't think he should be putting so much emphasis on what her friends are doing.  Giving up the job is a major decision and I think she and you should be independent enough to take this decision without comparing yourselves to people who are tossing about doing nothing.  You don't really know what their situation is, maybe they are secretly wishing they had a job.
Unnecessarily claiming SW is not right especially when the country is broke and will come back to bite her when it comes to finding another job.


----------



## niceoneted (26 Jun 2009)

I will come at this from another angle. If you think her friends are off having a great time and not bothered or not actively seeking work why don't you do the country a favour and report them for benefit fraud. 
If your partner is that unhappy in her work - which I can empathise with as I have been there and had to make major changes - she should look to do something else. Maybe even just a part time job or can she look to work less hours where she is even. 
I don't agree that she should just give up work based on the fact that she will only be losing a small amount of money. But I can see where you are coming from as our system allows for this. Thus the system needs to change.


----------



## Guest116 (26 Jun 2009)

It is not even just a small amount of money. It is 30 euro per day, i.e. 7800 per year.


----------



## baldyman27 (26 Jun 2009)

aristotle25 said:


> It is not even just a small amount of money. It is 30 euro per day, i.e. 7800 per year.


 
Which, even before interest is added, adds up to over E140,000 over 18 years. That'd put a child through college I reckon.


----------



## Complainer (26 Jun 2009)

Apart from the questionable morality of claiming jobseekers when not jobseeking, there is a broader issue for consideration here. There is the question of whether it is actually good for the person to be at complete leisure, left to their own devices. There is a significant risk (depending on the personality) of the person becoming inward-focussed, self-obsessed, and unused to the normal give-and-take compromises that are part of the daily working environment.


----------



## Mar123 (26 Jun 2009)

> It's long clip but a very interesting talk by Elizabeth Warren who researched and wrote the Two Income Trap - why the middle classes are going broke.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akVL7QY0S8A


 
Yaffle, thanks for the link, just watched it all, frightening stuff, considering were following the same track.


----------



## thespecialon (27 Jun 2009)

Wow this thread really rubbed some people up...yes our financial situation has changed dramitically luckily(well not changed just some inheritiance was received before any deaths)..Baldyman raised some interesting points and I have to say my mind has changed due to his post...I guess i just got frustrated when the person you care about the most is struggling with work and people around her seem to b having a laught and enjoying themselves..but it was short sighted,she will stay on where she is and try to expand her hoirzons with some courses etc and look at other job opportunities

So everyone take a deep breath I still dont think I was wrong to raise this question and I apologize if i am not as morrally or socially correct as everyone else around here


----------



## justsally (27 Jun 2009)

Just be aware that if you are jointly assessed, after marriage, even though your wife might be receiving jobseekers benefit, you will be treated, from a taxation point of view, as a single income family.


----------



## Gervan (27 Jun 2009)

not true


----------



## justsally (27 Jun 2009)

gervan said:


> not true


 


ok


----------



## dodo (28 Jun 2009)

As you say you don't have much money troubles and if this is still the case if she left her job and was not getting any SW then why would she want to claim job seekers benefit when she is not actually looking for a job.

I can understand people who would be in financial trouble if they where to  lose their earnings who are so fed up in their job's where they might feel like they are been bullied,not appreciated etc doing this type of thing where they don't have any other source to pay a bill but if they stayed in their current job that there health would suffer and their family life.
But someone with no money worry's doing it just seems wrong to me.
But do get what you are legally entitled to,don't mind what others do but do what you think is right.


----------



## justsally (28 Jun 2009)

reply no longer required.


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2009)

thespecialon said:


> But my question is why shouldnt she claim what she is entitled to,


She isn't entitled to Jobseekers Allowance if she is not seeking a job.


----------



## Purple (28 Jun 2009)

Easy solution, just do what thousands of couples do; don't get married and then milk the system.
Main earner; buy house and rent it to partner (after having child/children).
Partner claims rent allowance and milks the well meaning idiots in the StVDP etc for hand outs. 
Main earner moved in anyway and in effect has mortgage paid by the state.
Children and mother get medical card etc so there is no need for private health insurance.

I regard welfare fraud (and tax evasion and insurance fraud) no differently to burglary or other forms of theft but I am fortunate enough to have a good job and be married to someone with a good job so any decisions about working the system is easier for us (so, like others, we can pontificate with impunity). For those who are only slightly better off working and see their neighbours on welfare with a standard of living much the same as theirs (due to their milking of the system) it must be utterly maddening.

The the OP; are you better off working? Yes, because work gives one so much more then money.


----------



## Purple (28 Jun 2009)

Complainer said:


> She isn't entitled to Jobseekers Allowance if she is not seeking a job.


Yea, that's how it works alright.


----------



## Purple (30 Jun 2009)

jaybird said:


> You know, sometimes it is. You tend to think, why the hell do we bother? But then you remember that you have pride and social responsibility, and you feel better.


 Good for you, you are dead right of course.


----------



## AgathaC (30 Jun 2009)

jaybird said:


> You know, sometimes it is. You tend to think, why the hell do we bother? But then you remember that you have pride and social responsibility, and you feel better.


Good point. Yes I am glad that I have a job and hope to keep it-in these uncertain times, who knows. But with pay freezes, pay cuts on the way plus all the assorted levies and taxes, there are times when it all becomes very disheartening. You see others around who seem to have the same standard of living as yourself without having to work and that is why this particular post gave me a bit of heart again. And yes, I am quite certain that the majority of people would prefer to work than to be unemployed but there is no doubt that there are those who 'milk' the system thoroughly-and probably always have done so.
Going back to the OP, I also think that is a good idea re expanding horizons through further studies etc and it has put me thinking about what I could do also, so thanks for that, and best of luck with the wedding.


----------



## buzybee (2 Jul 2009)

Your OH could ask work to cut her hours so that she would only work part time.  This would mean less stress and more time for further study etc.  Alternatively she could ask for a few wks unpaid leave coming up to the weddings so she is relaxed etc.

I know that planning a wedding and working 40+ hrs a week is very hard.  I left my job a few wks before the wedding, as I couldn't get time off for the honeymoon (wanted 3 wks hols).  I got another job a few wks after coming back.

I would be careful about voluntarily leaving a job in this climate, as it could be hard to get another one.  If your wife is sick with stress maybe she could get doctor to sign her off for a few wks and then go back to work part time


----------



## ailbhe (2 Jul 2009)

Would OPs OH even be entitled to job seekers? Based on the fact that they co-habit and are in a secure financial position according to the OP? Don't they take into account the other partners earnings? 

I know when I was out of work I was fairly sure I wasn;t entitled to anything as my then partner earned too much and we were co-habiting.


----------



## BoscoTalking (3 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> A There is a significant risk (depending on the personality) of the person becoming inward-focussed, self-obsessed, and unused to the normal give-and-take compromises that are part of the daily working environment.


A generation ago Mammys stayed at home and this crapola was never bandied about because it was not dreamed up.


----------



## Purple (3 Jul 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> A generation ago Mammys stayed at home and this crapola was never bandied about because it was not dreamed up.



Well said.


----------



## Complainer (4 Jul 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> A generation ago Mammys stayed at home and this crapola was never bandied about because it was not dreamed up.


The lady in question is not a Mammy. Most Mammys will have more than enough to keep them busy at home.


----------



## BoscoTalking (6 Jul 2009)

ok so - it was also a time when IVF was not available to the many it is now and "kept women" didn't have to go out to work if they didn't want to - do you really really think the majority of these ended up selfish blah blah people? 
It is possible to stay at home/ work without being employed  and be a nice grounded person. just saying.


----------



## BoscoTalking (6 Jul 2009)

jaybird said:


> But a "nice grounded person" wouldn't claim benefits they weren't entitled to, would they?


 no they wouldn't if they had any moral compass at all but then they seem to be rare these days. I don't for one minute agree that just 'cause others are at it that its ok.


----------



## Complainer (7 Jul 2009)

pennypitstop said:


> ok so - it was also a time when IVF was not available to the many it is now and "kept women" didn't have to go out to work if they didn't want to - do you really really think the majority of these ended up selfish blah blah people?
> It is possible to stay at home/ work without being employed  and be a nice grounded person. just saying.


I never said that the majority ended up selfish. I never said that it wasn't possible to stay at home and stay grounded. What I said was 'There is a significant risk (depending on the personality)' blah blah blah. And if the lady in question is thinking about giving up work to plan a wedding, I would suggest that the risk is significant.


----------



## baldyman27 (8 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> I never said that the majority ended up selfish. I never said that it wasn't possible to stay at home and stay grounded. What I said was 'There *is a significant risk (depending on the personality)' blah blah blah. *And if the lady in question is thinking about giving up work to plan a wedding, I would suggest that the risk is significant.


 
This kind of analytical crap didn't exist before either. This is the kind of thinking which gives people the excuse that they seek. And so society in general provides the excuses.


----------



## Joanne1 (8 Jul 2009)

Well clearly if people are considering giving up their job and living on SW, then our SW system is too generous.  That said I don't see how anyone could comfortably live on €204.95 pw.  Not too mention the psychological effect it would have. Personally I would much prefer to work - even for just €30 pw extra.


----------



## Complainer (8 Jul 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> This kind of analytical crap didn't exist before either. This is the kind of thinking which gives people the excuse that they seek. And so society in general provides the excuses.


I see. So identifying a risk is now considered to be 'giving excuses'. 

I'll just keep my head down and pretend things don't happen in future then.


----------



## BONDGIRL (23 Jul 2009)

i agree and disagree here...  I was in a very stressful job and to be honest, it wasnt worth staying as my health was getting very bad..  So I can see her point to leave if this is the case... However, I think the best thing would be for her to look for another job and then when she gets one, take say 4 weeks off between new jobs.  4 weeks shoul dbe enough time off, or get her to work part time. 200 a week isnt much... it wont last long


----------

